# Tiger Shipping Watch



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Post here when your copy of tiger has shipped.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I already got mine.












no I didnt. I didnt even order it!!


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

From Apple?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

read the bottom ... *moonsocket* is pulling our legs!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

hehe


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

MacME said:


> read the bottom ... *moonsocket* is pulling our legs!




Sorry- I should expand my question.



_So you didn't order it_ from Apple?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I didnt order it at all!! I figure I'll wait until I see if there any big problems


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> I didnt order it at all!! I figure I'll wait until I see if there any big problems


I know - I was just trying to look like a LITTLE bit less of a moron for not reading your entire post


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

D'oh!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

mine is still being processed


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

I just received hundreds of copies of Tiger!   

Ooh, pretty box! 

You know you're working with true Mac geeks, when everyone gets up off their desk to huttle around the box.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

jonmon said:


> mine is still being processed


Same with mine.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Ditto. When are they going to ship it??????


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

I just logged into the Apple Store to check on my order and get this:


> Thank you for shopping at the Apple Online Store
> 
> Apple's Online and phone Order Status services are temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled upgrade to our systems.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

mine is still being processed as well


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Bajan said:


> I just logged into the Apple Store to check on my order and get this:


Ditto.


----------



## flashPUNK (Oct 25, 2004)

mines been in the "being processed" state for a few days now.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Now listed as "preparing to ship"


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

i'm now 'preparing to ship' any chance i'll get Tiger tomorrow... or will i have to actually wait for the official release date


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Same here - Preparing Shipment.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, preparing shipment.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Werd 'em up! Same here!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Pamela said:


> Werd 'em up! Same here!



Same here... wohoo. I'm off tomorrow so it would be great if it arrived tomorrow.


----------



## flashPUNK (Oct 25, 2004)

mines saying preparing shipment as well..

Do you guys think they're shipping from Canada? or will it have to come over the border from the US?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 13, 2004)

I would imagine they're flying out from Missisauga


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

My order at the time said that it would ship ON Friday, which means Saturday delivery at the earliest, make that Monday... I guess that they would not want anyone to beat the 6p.m. party starting line ...


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

If it's like Panther was they'll be shipping out tonight from CA via FedEX.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Am on a flight to the UK Monday night. This'll be close...... Anyone upgraded a laptop at 35,000 feet?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Moscool said:


> My order at the time said that it would ship ON Friday, which means Saturday delivery at the earliest, make that Monday... I guess that they would not want anyone to beat the 6p.m. party starting line ...


Mine says it will ship on or before Apr 28. To me that says the package is likely in a Toronto courrier warehouse, and will get to me sometime Friday morning. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I see cpused is right on the ball again.
On page 11 of today's Globe and Mail their ad states that Tiger is available Friday *May* 29 at 6:00 pm, lots of stock and they will be open until 8:00 pm.

Doesn't anyone there proofread the ads


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Woot! Installing now, 23 minutes and counting!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

My order says "Shipped". Yahoo


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Shucks. Mine says shipping 'on or before' 29th... Good news is that I won't be back in the UK until 5th May! (by then 10.4.1.2 will have been released...)


----------



## flashPUNK (Oct 25, 2004)

mine is saying shipped as well

FEDERAL EXPRESS 
(FOR CANADA ON Tracking Number(s) : GET YOUR OWN)


I just checked the tracking number and it says its in Toronto and the estimated deliverey date is Apr 29, 2005 12:00 PM. WAHOO


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Shipped !*

Order finnaly shipped. 
;( std freight...
5 days and counting...


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

boo ... mine still says processing! date is still on or before 29th!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Caillou, check your tracking # with FedEX. Don't go by what it says on Apple's e-mail notification.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

I know that I ordered std shipping, so I expect a SameDay kinda experience (e.g. frustrating!)
Is Apple still shipping through them to Canada?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I ordered std shipping. Trust me, check FedEx status. You might be pleasantly surprised.

The orders are shipped out through FedEx in Elk Grove, CA


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Shipped!


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Woohoo! Mine too 

Estimated delivery	
Apr 29, 2005 12:00 PM (from http://www.fedex.ca)


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Yoooo !*

Thx Adagio. Did check it. True. Comming in with Fedex. Shipped today. ETA: April 30. Yeah!

... wai, wait a minute. Darn! It's a Saturday. 

Well, I guess I'll have it for Monday morning the 2nd of May.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Mine shipped today as well via Fed Ex. 

Expected delivery to Burnaby is April 29th at 12:00.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yippee.... (haven't gotten the usual email notification of shipping yet and the package isn't in the hands of FedEx yet either).

Tracking number 64629188XXXX	
Ship date	Apr 27, 2005	
Estimated delivery	Apr 29, 2005 12:00 PM	

Delivery location	TORONTO, ON	
Service type	INTL Economy	
Weight	1.0 lbs.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Shippidy do dah!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

woo-hoo, i'm shipping. that is awesome... noon on friday i'll have tiger.. sadly, not on thursday, but that would be too cool!


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm guessing we won't ALL get them at noon 

But I'll be happy with 11am


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

shipped ... no tracking number though ... I'll just assume it will be in my hot little hands by Friday night.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

kent said:


> shipped ... no tracking number though ... I'll just assume it will be in my hot little hands by Friday night.


lucky tiger  lol!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Shipped! FedEx. Arrival time, Friday Noon. 

MacS (getting the kitty litter ready)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I just got my shipment notice from Apple. It's odd, the Apple store told me that my ETA was the 28th the day after I ordered it, but FedEx tells me I'm getting it Friday the 29th.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

got my e-mail as well. shipped from california on the 26th.
we will see if I get it tomorrow or friday.
looking forward to this upgrade.
R


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks like I'm losing this lottery. I just checked my status; order is only "preparing to ship". 

Morning update: the package shipped and FedEx indicates it will arrive Friday by noon.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I have a tracking number, all that means is that they printed a FedEx label and the info was transmitted to the FedEx mainframe...but it hasn't been picked up by FedEx yet...no pick-up scan, no movement...nada. It's 7PM west coast time, there's still hope.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

why is mine still 'processing order' ??? 

are you guys ordering the full package or the up-to-date?


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

Fox said:


> ... the package shipped and FedEx indicates it will arrive Friday by noon.


Same here. FedEx says mine arrived in Oakland today, and I should have it by noon PDT tomorrow. Woo hoo!

It won't be long before we're all a little further along in the Digital Era


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Mine was picked up from Apple last night, but is still in California.

I ordered the Edu version the day it was announced.


----------



## Rob Dekker (Apr 6, 2005)

uwbill said:


> why is mine still 'processing order' ???
> 
> are you guys ordering the full package or the up-to-date?


My order is still being processed too!!! I ordered the 'up-to-date' version.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Rob Dekker said:


> My order is still being processed too!!! I ordered the 'up-to-date' version.


ditto


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I ordered the full version (education pricing).

JUST departed Memphis at 2:40PM according to their website (local time??). 

Not sure how it's going to get here by noon tomorrow...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If you're in Toronto, you'll have it by noon, unless customs holds it up. Then you may still have a chance by 5...or you may pick it up at the Derry rd terminal after that...provided it clears.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Howard2k said:


> I ordered the full version (education pricing).
> 
> JUST departed Memphis at 2:40PM according to their website (local time??).
> 
> Not sure how it's going to get here by noon tomorrow...


I take it back. It's now in Mississauga! Fantastic.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Howard2k said:


> I take it back. It's now in Mississauga! Fantastic.


 Mine too, and you know something, when I made the purchase, I asked for "regular" delivery. It looks like I'm going to get it tomorrow. Can someone tell me then why I would pay Apple extra for purchases (in the future)?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I paid for regular delivery too. I believe that the reason we got air this time around was JUST due to Apple's commitment that we could pre-order and have it on the 29th. I think that's why it's shipped Fedex end to end, not Sameday


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sdm688 said:


> Mine too, and you know something, when I made the purchase, I asked for "regular" delivery. It looks like I'm going to get it tomorrow. Can someone tell me then why I would pay Apple extra for purchases (in the future)?


The only reason you're getting free expedited shipping is because Apple is promising delivery by 04/29 -- future products from Apple, unless with promised dates, won't take just 48 hours to ship to you unless you pay it up extra.

On a side note, it seems many users that ordered through the Up-To-Date program aren't getting their copies by 04/29. Sucky.. mine is STILL being processed. Hopefully it at least ships tomorrow so I have it next week some time.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

My copy just left California today. Hopefully it comes before I have to leave tomorrow.


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

I just made a (long...........) trip out to fedex at the Victoria Airport (to pick up an ipod...I missed them yesterday.) I showed them my tracking number for Tiger and she said that Tiger is being sent "economy" estimated delivery noon tomorrow. I made arrangements to pick it before 5 instead of missing them again. They sure don't make it easy to pick stuff up but the staff out there are really helpful. She will phone and leave a voice mail when it arrives!
EJR


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I preordered it the say of the announcement. I was upgraded to 2 day with Fedex. Said it shipped the 27th, with an estimated arrival of the 29th. I've been checking and all Fedex said was Package data transmitted to FedEx
Now, a day later it says Picked Up with an estimated delivery of May 2nd!!

ARGH!

Brian


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I live about 5 mins away from the Don Mills depot. Wi pick it up there if I miss the delivery.

It's funny how we're so anticipatory. I bet there are numerous theads tomorrow night about problems installing/using Tiger


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine still says it just left Memphis,TN @ 2:40pm. There is no way they will get it to Halifax by tomorrow noon as quoted. I was looking forward to the weekend but now I think I will be Tigerless  I have everything backed up to my firewire drive and ready for a clean install 

Regs,

CJM


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> I live about 5 mins away from the Don Mills depot. Wi pick it up there if I miss the delivery.
> 
> It's funny how we're so anticipatory. I bet there are numerous theads tomorrow night about problems installing/using Tiger


That's true. I ordered an extenal fw drive from the OTHER Tiger people but they screwed up the shipping. Even though I want the 10.4 box in my hot little hands right now I'm not installing it without my backup drive, which looks like it's going to be next month  . Well - unless I just get driven crazy by techo-lust and install it anyway. Which is a strong possibility.


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

Still not shipped...ordered April 12th.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Quik, 

You may want to give them a call. (My delay had to do with my bank screwing up so I've had to hold off on Tiger until mid-May.) .


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't think it's related to my bank. The 13$ has been collected from my Visa card.

Weird...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Just what I wanted to see at FedEx tracking..*On FedEx vehicle for Delivery*


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Today ??*

Will I get it today ?
tic tic tic tic...


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

tiger is on the fedex truck! i should get it within an hour (or two!)


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Caillou,

I get the same thing but I'm in Halifax so my optimism is low that I will get it. If FedEx/Apple misses the delivery time, should I complain?

Regs,

CJM


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The FedEx guy just delivered my copy (10:20 am). Yeh


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

FedEx lists mine passing through Calgary at 7:36 this morning, so I should have it today (in Regina).

Too bad the backlight in the display on my PowerBook (the display was just replaced 3 days ago) died and my Powerbook is back in the shop already.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I got mine 1 hour ago from the fedex guy. I was taking out the trash and met him on the walkway. Looks great and will be installing momentarily. (after some last minute backing up).
Man you really got to love Apples choice in graphics. I imagine the designers have a blank cheque as far as designing goes. (embossing the X is a nice touch on the box)
Gotta go,
R


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

for those who're like me that still has 'processing order', i just called apple and asked them what's going on with my order. the guy said the information on the website is not the most updated information. from what he can see, my order has been processed and is well on the way. he said i should be expecting to receive it today. (although he can't give me any fedex number when i asked)... let's see if that turns out to be true


----------



## Phoboga (Sep 4, 2002)

*Got Mine!*

12:07pm Friday April 29th, 2005. Got mine in Mississauga!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Just got mine


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Just got mine an hour ago too, even though Fedex website still says Estimated shipping date is May 2. I'm installing it as I type.

Brian


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Not an auspicious start.... I inserted the DVD and clicked on the "Install Mac OX 10.4 icon". It came up with a dialogue box that had a restart button. Then I thought I should perhaps repair permissions first so I clicked on the desktop and the machine had a kernel panic. Rebooting was fine and so was the actual installation (I did an archive and install). Clearly, once you click on the installer the machine is "committed" and perhaps shuts down all other processes in prep for a restart to boot from the DVD.

No other problems yet though.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I just restarted, selected drive and then selected options and chose a format and install. I didn't bother to repair permissions as I thought the format would negate any need to. I will repair it after all this indexing is done. I remember when i first used a Mac (running OS X). I kept running the cursor over the dock to see the neat magnification and I also minimized and maximized windows constantly. Now I find my self adding widgets, removing them and adding them again.

Brian


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Well ... I feel dumb. I would have sworn on my life that my blue dalmatian iMac was CD-RW/DVD. Nope ... it's CD-RW. For 9.99USD, I can do a media exchange. No fun for me this weekend.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

BTW, the estimated timing of the install process is grossly inaccurate. It changes often and seems to significantly over-estimate the time (in my case by a good 30 mins). Initially it projected 45 minutes - got up to 58 mins later then was done in about 20. During those 20 mins, I cleaned the screen...... Now where did i put those rose-tinted glasses? 

BTW, you should look for various Tiger compatible apps. In my case, I updated Salling Clicker (2.2.1), Earth Desk (3.0) and Weatherpop (2.08). There will be others without a doubt.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Mine just arrived at 10:15 am local time. Now I just need to back up a few more things and then install it!

Woo!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just an aside I read on Insanely Great Macs:

"The front page of today's Envy News has a very interesting note from its Chief Editor, Neil Yates. In it, the site's top word wonk states:

As of today, EnvyNews.com is changing over to a Macintosh-market News and Reviews content site. This has been in the works for a bit of time, but with ... the iPod's success, OS X Tiger 10.4 ... and Apple's general rise in global marketshare, we're pleased to make the Switch.

Yates sums up his "changing sides" missive by stating, "As for our loyal PC readers, we thank you for your past patronage—but the tides of war have changed, and we're riding the surf."


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

PB, you've got time to install Tiger but no time to go see Hitchhikers?? Methinks your priorities are warped my friend.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Carex, I work from 2pm to 10.30pm tonight. It's not my priorities that are fubar'd, it's my schedule


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm sure if you could do both, you would!! Have fun at the matinee tomorrow. And Tiger-ing.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Carex...did you order Tiger? I'm wondering if we on the island are going to get screwed...this is what my delivery says:


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I just recieved mine at work.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

*Got it !*

Back from a RLEL (remarquably long and extended lunch) and I see this Fedex box on my desk...


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Just got mine ...


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

Mac Yak said:


> ... FedEx says mine arrived in Oakland today, and I should have it by noon PDT tomorrow. Woo hoo!


Tiger arrived at my apartment door at 11:40 a.m. PDT.... 20 minutes early!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Can I just show up @ Carbon @ 6 and get a copy. I don't want to have to reserve one. 

Thanks.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

FedEx delivered my copy at 1:11pm local time. It was almost immediately followed by a call from the repair guy to say my new display wouldn't be in until Tuesday. No fun for me this weekend. Oh well, I guess I can just sit and look at the box.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Slightly off topic. Went into the local London Drugs today at lunch. The skinny kid behind the counter wouldn't let me buy Tiger (which he had) because of the 6:00 pm launch thing. Oh well.


----------



## flashPUNK (Oct 25, 2004)

just got my copy from mr fed ex.

THANKS APPLE!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Bah! I forgot how much we get screwed here on the island  Guess I won't see mine till monday.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Woo!

Now off to work.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

bah you bastard!


----------



## agentkow (Apr 29, 2005)

My Tiger was shipped on Wednesday, but crappily it was crap shipped with crappy Same Day Right-O-Way, and I have no idea in the world when it will get here (see every other forum topic abotu their tracking number system). 

I called the main office in TO and they almost laughed at me when I said Apple told me it would be here on Friday, and told me to check back "at the end of next week", and when I called the local service center they said it might arrive sometime on the weekend but probably next week.

Crap.


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine seems to be stuck in customs in Quebec still. Why did I ever order it from the website and not just go visit the local store I will never know. Strike 1 against Apple for a new Mac user. So much for "Get it on the 29th!"  

Does FedEx deliver on a Saturday or am I SOL?

CJM


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

Pamela,
I have the same tracking info. This did not happen with Panther, I got it in advance of the estimated shipping date. Fedex called me this morning to say that it didn't clear until 9:00 and as it was sent "economy" it won't arrive until Monday! Arrrrrrrrrrrgh or should I say Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr?
EJR


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Doh! So we *did* get screwed EJR!

No one called me though!?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

UsedToLoveWindows, Yes, let's blame Apple because Canada Customs didn't release your shipment. Funny that they released mine at 5:36 this morning, and FedEx delivered by 9:30AM. 

You and Pamela should call your local FedEx facilities, most are open on Saturday for pickup...but only till noon.


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

Pamela,
I went out there yesterday to pick up an iPod. I asked them to hold "Tiger" when it comes in as we were supposed to get it by noon (as of last night). I got a voice mail because they thought I was coming out and wanted to save me the trip. (Nice people out there) They are closed on Saturday so we have to wait until Monday. This appears to be a FedEx problem or communication problem between them and Apple. FedEx seemed surprised it was sent "economy" instead of express. For some reason they also have "Package not due for delivery" on my tracking info too as if they had to wait until the official release to deliver or something. Very odd indeed. On the bright side I guess we'll be able to track installation issues and be better prepared for Monday!
EJR
(Liz)


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

UsedToLoveWindows said:


> Mine seems to be stuck in customs in Quebec still. Why did I ever order it from the website and not just go visit the local store I will never know. Strike 1 against Apple for a new Mac user.


Very strange. I have nothing but good things to say about ordering from the Apple Website. I've ordered quite a few things over the last six months, and it's always been delivered in a timely fashion, even without the expedited shipping. I've always wondered about the inconsistency. It's a mystery. Here's hoping you get it soon.

MacS


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone know what this means?

" Paperwork available for non-FedEx broker"

Regs,

CJM


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

It means that FedEx is not the customs broker who will submit the entry documents to Canada Customs for clearance. It seems that Apple is using their own broker...who ever that is. Now you can blame Apple.  

I wonder if others in your area had the same problem, this sounds like incompetence on the part of the broker and maybe Revenue Canada or it's a bogus scan by FedEx, but that's unlikely.

The way it works with air express shipments and FedEx in particular, is that the customs documentation is imaged and transefered electronically to customs and brokers(if applicable) before the plane even arrives at it's destination. In most cases Tiger shipped on the 27th, so the docs were available to clear the shipments on the 28th at the latest. Somebody f'd up.


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

This morning my shipment is still in Vancouver and still says "not due for delivery" Granted it is early, but my past experience with fedEx usually shows it in transit to the Island by this time in the AM. I actually e-mailed Apple about it yesterday because I have never seen that "not due for delivery" message before with an order. I ordered it on April 12th (announcement day at 6:38 AM). I let them know in case this is some kind of error on someones part. I'll post after work if I get a reply or Tiger shows up.
EJR
(Liz)
Update:
It is now at the sort facility Vancouver  
Things are looking up!


----------



## quik (Apr 5, 2005)

I called to get my free gift for the delay, and I even didn't had to ask.

The french support is awesome, and I could get anything -60$ CAD for free.

I decided to get the iPod case at 49$.

Good job Apple, you'll keep me as a customer


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Mine's in Sidney right now EJR...

What free gift?!?!


----------



## EJR (Oct 18, 2003)

I have Tiger safely at home. I'd also like to know about this free gift!?! No reply to my email either!
EJR


----------



## vlade (Nov 29, 2004)

My copy of Tiger just arrived. Yay!
Now to get installing, I guess...


----------

